# If you could only own cubes from one lineup, what would it be?



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 29, 2020)

I would choose the MGC lineup.

Sent from my Samsung microwave.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 29, 2020)

I would choose the Moyu lineup(even tho im gan cuber)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 29, 2020)

The MGC lineup is the only right answer, the set is close to perfect with every single 2-7 cube aside from 3x3 being used by top competitors, I just hope they can produce a 3x3 thats a little better.


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 29, 2020)

mgc line up too coz the mgc cubes frm 5x5-7x7 r v goooooood and the 2x2 is god and the 4x4 is meh (sometimes good sometimes not so good) and the 3x3 havent try before


----------



## qwr (Dec 29, 2020)

I only do 2x2 and 3x3 so any manufacturer with a good 2x2 and 3x3? I could say valk line because I really like the valk2 and have no interest currently in big cubes.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Dec 29, 2020)

MGC, because all their NxN cubes are good apart from 3x3


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2020)

I would go either rubik's brand or v cubes I'm so undecided



Spoiler



yes I hate myself


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

Definitely MGC or Yuxin


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Qiyi because side events good, 2-5 good, I don't do 6-7(yet)
Also am I allowed to count xmd?


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 29, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Qiyi because side events good, 2-5 good, I don't do 6-7(yet)
> Also am I allowed to count xmd?


Xmd can be counted I guess


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 29, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> Xmd can be counted I guess


No xmd is the same company but not the same lineup. 

Sent from my Samsung microwave.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 29, 2020)

No "line up" has all puzzles.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

tx789 said:


> No "line up" has all puzzles.


true. The closest would be the YJ "yu" budget line(yulong, yuchuang, etc.) But they don't have skewb, clock or SQ1(I guess they made 1 but it sucked.)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 29, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> true. The closest would be the YJ "yu" budget line(yulong, yuchuang, etc.) But they don't have skewb, clock or SQ1(I guess they made 1 but it sucked.)


The square-1 is from the original yu lineup back a few years ago. It's absolute garbage. Way too fast, with zero stability or cornercutting.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The square-1 is from the original yu lineup back a few years ago. It's absolute garbage. Way too fast, with zero stability or cornercutting.


Yeah, that's what I was talking about.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


>


do you have something against good color recognition?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 30, 2020)

I’m suprised im typing this but I’m going to say Dayan. My main 3x3 is a yuxin. All my favorite big cubes are MGC. My favorite non wca manufacturer is Qiyi. Moyu makes the best GIANT cubes (13 &15)...

But my all time favorite puzzle is the 3x3 & in second place is all non wca puzzles. The original tengyun is one of my favorite puzzles ever to turn and what I always use when puzzling in public or near people. I also use it for BLD. My favorite 2x2 is the tengyun also over my MGC. The tengyun feel is amazing and such a pleasure to turn. And now the GuHong v4 has been extremely pleasurable to solve on over the last few weeks.


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I’m suprised im typing this but I’m going to say Dayan. My main 3x3 is a yuxin. All my favorite big cubes are MGC. My favorite non wca manufacturer is Qiyi. Moyu makes the best GIANT cubes (13 &15)...
> 
> But my all time favorite puzzle is the 3x3 & in second place is all non wca puzzles. The original tengyun is one of my favorite puzzles ever to turn and what I always use when puzzling in public or near people. I also use it for BLD. My favorite 2x2 is the tengyun also over my MGC. The tengyun feel is amazing and such a pleasure to turn. And now the GuHong v4 has been extremely pleasurable to solve on over the last few weeks.


I guess I can agree with you, because the TengYun 2×2 and 3×3 are amazing and the GuHong V4 is also very light.


----------



## qwr (Dec 30, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> I guess I can agree with you, because the TengYun 2×2 and 3×3 are amazing and the GuHong V4 is also very light.


What I appreciate about Dayan's recent releases is that they have been deliberate. With cubes nowadays being quite similar, Dayan was clever in recognizing the need in the market for soft-feeling cubes (tengyun) and lightweight cubes that aren't $65 (guhung v4). Even the guhong v3 was an attempt at appealing to the cubers who desired a smaller cube that is decent. This is much better than their previous releases like the zhanchi 2018 that didn't appeal to anyone. I'm optimistic about the new megaminx too because the megaminx market is not too competitive.
If Dayan is able to produce a 4x4 tengyun of decent quality, I think it could be a success too. (I don't know much about 4x4 hardware so I'm just guessing based on what people want in a 3x3).


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

qwr said:


> What I appreciate about Dayan's recent releases is that they have been deliberate. With cubes nowadays being quite similar, Dayan was clever in recognizing the need in the market for soft-feeling cubes (tengyun) and lightweight cubes that aren't $65 (guhung v4). Even the guhong v3 was an attempt at appealing to the cubers who desired a smaller cube that is decent. This is much better than their previous releases like the zhanchi 2018 that didn't appeal to anyone. I'm optimistic about the new megaminx too because the megaminx market is not too competitive.
> If Dayan is able to produce a 4x4 tengyun of decent quality, I think it could be a success too. (I don't know much about 4x4 hardware so I'm just guessing based on what people want in a 3x3).


Yeah, you are right!


----------



## U_Turn_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I would choose the MGC lineup.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung microwave.


 Why microwave?


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 4, 2021)

U_Turn_Cuber said:


> Why microwave?


fridges are better


if i would choose a lineup it would be qiyi


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 4, 2021)

U_Turn_Cuber said:


> Why microwave?


IOT going to extremes



Spoiler


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 4, 2021)

I think I would do either Moyu or Yuxin


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 7, 2021)

MoYu because I love the Aochuang Wrm for 5x5


----------



## CFOP2020 (Jan 11, 2021)

I basically only practice 2x2 and 3x3 anymore, So i guess id have to choose the Valk lineup, because the valk 2 is goat and the valk 3 m is good too. The Valk 5 is also really good.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 11, 2021)

I would choose the MGC line for a few reasons:
1. Great performance
2. Low price
3. Has the most variety in terms of events (hopefully a squan soon)
4. I already main the 2x2


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 11, 2021)

gonna have to go with moyu mfjs meilong (why are names so long) bc they simply have the most afaik.


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 11, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I would choose the MGC line for a few reasons:
> 1. Great performance
> 2. Low price
> 3. Has the most variety in terms of events (hopefully a squan soon)
> 4. I already main the 2x2


was gonna say the same but sq1 is a big deal breaker for me


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 11, 2021)

RoundUpCubing said:


> was gonna say the same but sq1 is a big deal breaker for me


It might come out soon!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 11, 2021)

RoundUpCubing said:


> was gonna say the same but sq1 is a big deal breaker for me


It is for me too, but Ive heard is being designed. If not mgc I’ll go for the little magic, love the 4x4 and the squan is ok.


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It might come out soon!


really? havent heard anything about it. can you show it?
edit: turns out i have a thing called google


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 11, 2021)

RoundUpCubing said:


> really? havent heard anything about it. can you show it?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


>


Idk if I want to do the love or wow reaction. Didn’t know it existed but I already love it. ill do this here and love there


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 11, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Idk if I want to do the love or wow reaction. Didn’t know it existed but I already love it. ill do this here and love there


love plz my all important reaction score isn't affected by wow.


----------



## ExplosiveCubing (Jan 11, 2021)

I would probably do MGC cuz 2-7 and they have a mega and soon a squan...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

MGC 3x3 is not the best, but maybe this year that will change. I am also hoping they come out with a Pyraminx


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 28, 2021)

X-man lineup, lots of verity of puzzles but quality suffers a tad( really only the shadows low quality)


----------



## carcass (Jan 29, 2021)

maybe gan, they never fail horrendously. is that a lineup? idk


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

carcass said:


> maybe gan, they never fail horrendously. is that a lineup? idk


Thats a company. 356, or Monster Go would be a lineup


----------



## carcass (Jan 29, 2021)

then def mgc, they dominate the market


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

carcass said:


> then def mgc, they dominate the market


100%


----------



## scrubizilla (Jan 29, 2021)

Gan or moyu because im just grinding 3x3 and they have the best 3x3s in my opinion


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 1, 2021)

I added a poll to this thread. Lemme know if you want something added to the poll!


----------



## Milominx (Feb 1, 2021)

ofc i choose mgc


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 1, 2021)

mgc duh 

maybe add the QiYi MS series they were ok.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 1, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> mgc duh
> 
> maybe add the QiYi MS series they were ok.


MGC FTW!
Added.


----------



## qwr (Feb 1, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> MGC FTW!
> Added.


You put GAN 356 which is just 3x3 in the poll?
Also you should probably add Meilongs.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> You put GAN 356 which is just 3x3 in the poll?


I think somebody said it
Added.


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 1, 2021)

How about the Little magic lineup, Moyu's Ao something lineup, the RS lineup, and YJ's Yu lineup


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 1, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> How about the Little magic lineup, Moyu's Ao something lineup, the RS lineup, and YJ's Yu lineup


Ooh yeah Little Magic especially for people who like side events


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 1, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> How about the Little magic lineup, Moyu's Ao something lineup, the RS lineup, and YJ's Yu lineup


Added


----------



## qwr (Feb 1, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Added


You spelled it wrong and carbon fiber is not a lineup. IDK why you bother doing this at all


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 1, 2021)

"lineup" is a very vague term and apparently means any collection of cubes that share at least one thing in common


----------



## MuaazCubes (Feb 1, 2021)

carcass said:


> maybe gan, they never fail horrendously. is that a lineup? idk


I don't think so, because a line up is all of the nxn cubes in the wca, but gan only has 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and a skewb.


----------



## qwr (Feb 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> "lineup" is a very vague term and apparently means any collection of cubes that share at least one thing in common


I thought it meant a company's lineup. The best examples are the MGC, Meilong, and Little Magic lines. GAN doesn't really have a lineup because all their cubes are just GAN.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 1, 2021)

qwr is right in this case


qwr said:


> I thought it meant a company's lineup. The best examples are the MGC, Meilong, and Little Magic lines. GAN doesn't really have a lineup because all their cubes are just GAN.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Feb 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> "lineup" is a very vague term and apparently means any collection of cubes that share at least one thing in common


 Well then I can just take each of the best wca puzzles on the market, then literally line them up on the ground and call it a lineup because first of all, it would be considered a collection of cubes, and second of all, they all have one thing in common, they're all made of plastic. So I guess that would be my lineup


----------



## PiKeeper (Feb 1, 2021)

Maybe add the X-Man lineup?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 1, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> Maybe add the X-Man lineup?


Done


----------



## Solved_Cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I would choose the MGC lineup.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung microwave.


Same, mostly for the big cubes, but Gan is best for 3x3.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 3, 2021)

Solved_Cuber said:


> Same, mostly for the big cubes, but Gan is best for 3x3.


Gan is not the best for 3x3.


----------



## Solved_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Gan is not the best for 3x3.


ah, but thats where your wrong.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 3, 2021)

Solved_Cuber said:


> ah, but thats where your wrong.


no u


----------

